# BM 145 - Spartacus



## brixhamrfc (Aug 5, 2005)

Just found out that this elderly vessel, built 1946, could be in Hull, as part of the exhibition there ? Can anyone from that area confirm please ? I have pulled a photo of her forward in the gallery section. She has a very distinctive shape.............regards to all, Trev


----------



## Bob S (Jul 12, 2004)

Could this be the same vessel?

http://www.gloucesterdocks.me.uk/vessels/overhaul.htm#Spartacus

I saw her in Gloucester Dock on the 6th september 2010

Regards

Bob


----------

